# How to make Coconut Redfish or Drum



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Tucked away for future use, thanks for the video!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

I wonder how this would be with amberjack or snapper ? Thanks for posting :thumbsup:


Scott


----------

